# Grow room dilemma



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 2, 2015)

I've recently moved and am going to be re setting up. I previously was in a place where I constructed a room and I was able to cut holes in the ceilings and such.

 Where I am at now, I will be using tents for the first time. I have a 4x4x6 for flower, and a 4x2x6 for veg. I am running two advance platinum series 300w led's in flower tent and my 4ft. 8 bulb T5 in my veg tent. I will be supplementing with co2.

 I am setting these up in a room where I have no window, and I cannot cut holes. My dilemma is I am not sure how I am going to get rid of hot stale air! Any suggestions, or tricks up your sleeves would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 2, 2015)

13 views, no replies. Not looking good!


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 3, 2015)

Can you tie into the house HVAC and into a return air duct?

And, where are you pulling your intake air from? Same room, I assume?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> Can you tie into the house HVAC and into a return air duct?
> 
> And, where are you pulling your intake air from? Same room, I assume?


Yeas my intake air is being drawn in through gaps in the door from the rest of the house. There's a window just outside that room that I can keep cracked open, the negative pressure will draw that in. I know how and why to use co2. I know that will help with the lack of a good fresh air draw( besides the before mentioned window) to keep the co2 levels up. The only way to hook into the HVAC system in that room would be to block up the vent that brings in AC, and I don't wanna do that, where I live it gets to be high 90's with 100%rh in the summer months.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2015)

Your ac intake is not enough?

I have 2 tents in one room. When it gets to warm I open the door


----------



## gunsmoke (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi!
    Maybe one of those free standing room ac uniits that don't need a window- I think they are not as effective but better than nothing.  It may help the heat issue but not the fresh air. Do yo own the place? If so you have more options.window ac sitting in room vented to Ductwork dryer vents hole in the floor lots of ice oxygen tanks --- good luck!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2015)

THG would tell you to put a whole in the floor or wall, she will, i am telling you. HA. You have to have fresh air coming from somewhere..


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2015)

I have the fresh air thing figured out. I need to figure out how to get the hot stale air out. I have central air. That brings in fresh air . as well as the window outside the room right by the door. I open that a bit coupled with the negative pressure from the room, will pull fresh air in. On top of that I'll be adding co2. I do not own, I rent. If I owned I know exactly what I could do. I cannot cut holes in the ceiling, the floors are concrete with tile on the, so can't cut through that. I really only have one wall I can cut into. But what, do I just pump hot air int the wall? Won't that restrict my airflow from my fan? I own a portable AC unit, but I have AC already, and again I'd have to expel the heat from that thing as well!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 3, 2015)

Actually the question was going to be:  Why can't you put holes in the walls?

I can say that I used to be horrified at the idea of putting holes in any walls or ceilings or floors.....and then I became a plumber.  I did find out that whatever holes you need to make anywhere for whatever  purpose can be repaired....and usually a lot cheaper and easier than you might think.  

But cooling and ventilation is going to be a lot less important because you are using LEDs and CO2 enhancement.  If you are using CO2 enhancement, I do not understand why you would need to bring in fresh air on a continual basis.  Maybe you should tell us exactly how you have the CO2 set up?  Usually you have an air tight room when using CO2 and do not have to really worry about exchanging the air in the room.  If heat is a problem, you should be able to use a portable A/C that is vented out a window.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 3, 2015)

If the only out is to cut a hole in the wall and vent into that.... I think that should be fine. I vent into my ceiling rafters from my tent. That's a little more space than a wall stud but, they run HVAC through walls it must be OK. LOL

Cut a nice round hole and save the drywall piece for repair later. Like HG said, it's really easy and cheap to fix drywall (assuming it's drywall you're cutting through).

Also, I like using the adapters for the holes. It's a small piece that has a flange on one end for the ducting and on the other end it had a flange with fold-over tabs to secure it to the wall or ceiling. Makes a nice clean job.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2015)

You are running co2 correct?

No need for fresh air.
Just need to get rid of the heat above 85.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 3, 2015)

pcduck said:


> You are running co2 correct?
> 
> *No need for fresh air.*
> *Just need to get rid of the heat above 85*.


and humidity 

:48:


----------



## gunsmoke (Mar 3, 2015)

I didn't see here - you do have to go through to the next room if you cut a hole in the wall. The space between studs is not open to the attic ( or shouldn't be) . And there goes you're co2.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2015)

I am running co2 through a cap xgc-1e complete growroom controller. This only allows the co2 to permeate the grow tent during fans off, then when fans turn on it turns the co2 off.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Actually the question was going to be:  Why can't you put holes in the walls?
> 
> I can say that I used to be horrified at the idea of putting holes in any walls or ceilings or floors.....and then I became a plumber.  I did find out that whatever holes you need to make anywhere for whatever  purpose can be repaired....and usually a lot cheaper and easier than you might think.
> 
> But cooling and ventilation is going to be a lot less important because you are using LEDs and CO2 enhancement.  If you are using CO2 enhancement, I do not understand why you would need to bring in fresh air on a continual basis.  Maybe you should tell us exactly how you have the CO2 set up?  Usually you have an air tight room when using CO2 and do not have to really worry about exchanging the air in the room.  If heat is a problem, you should be able to use a portable A/C that is vented out a window.



I don't have a window to vent out of inside the room, the window is just outside the room. I cannot run ducting out of that room through my living room, I need to keep it as stealth as possible from in laws and such. I am not afraid of cutting and repairing holes as I amvery handy, I build staircases for a living and I've been doing construction remodels my whole life. I own all kinds of tools, etc. my issue is my landlord, he does all the work on this place and he's in our attic frequently. He would notice a vent with a fan running and have some questions, I can't have that. If I vent into a wall it would be a closed wall between two studs top plate still in tact. So air would be trapped.


----------



## gunsmoke (Mar 3, 2015)

If you do that possibly cut your 6" -8" hole. In the drywall then use a hole saw to drill into the 2 x 6 (4?)s and make openings on both sides to make a bigger exhaust chamber of sorts. You could even cut more holes in the dryeall to work  and drill more then patch the extra drywall openings.
   Without an outlet though the air wont flow so you might drill some holes in the top plate with the hole saw total equalling the size of the duct letting the air into the attic.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2015)

I run co2. If my room had central air. I would pull air from outside the tent through my lights then exhaust the heated air  into the return duct of the ac.

In my experience and as Joe mentioned humidity is more of a problem then heat. A good dehumidifier is really handy


----------



## umbra (Mar 3, 2015)

I agree with Duck. This how I am doing it. My understanding about central A/C, it doesn't pull in fresh air, it cools and dehumidifies the inside air. A dehumidifier is a good idea for when the A/C is not on.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2015)

umbra said:


> I agree with Duck. This how I am doing it. My understanding about central A/C, it doesn't pull in fresh air, it cools and dehumidifies the inside air. A dehumidifier is a good idea for when the A/C is not on.



Thanks umbra and duck, I do have a dehumidifier. I only have a AC vent in the ceiling, cold air return is in a different room. If I hook to the AC vent then I'll be blocking the cold air needed to cool the room in the summer months.ill post some pics of the room.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2015)

Here's the door to the room with the window. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2015)

Here's looking into the room 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2015)

Here's looking out of the room 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2015)

Here's my AC vent on the ceiling by the ceiling fan. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 3, 2015)

How big is the A/C vent? If it is big enough, maybe you can run your 6" duct through the vent, through the A/C metal ductwork, into the raceway where the A/C ductwork is running.

Yeah, pics will help all around.

EDIT: OK, you posted pics while I was posting. Maybe you can remove the large vent cover and fab one that will allow the A/C to still enter the room and leave a 6" space to run your flex duct. You will be cutting a hole in the sheet metal behind the vent cover so (with the cover on) no one will ever see it.

And, if the landlord comes over, just pull the 6" flex duct and put the original vent cover back on. However, I don't know how the LL is not going to know what's up when he sees a giant grow tent in the room. LOL


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 3, 2015)

I just thought of another option.

Go ahead and cut your hole in the ceiling. If the LL or, whomever comes over, have a standard 8"x8" vent cover handy. Pull your 6" flex duct out of the hole and simply screw the 8x8 vent cover over the hole. I doubt anyone (including the LL) would really take that much notice of another vent in the wall or ceiling. Make sure it matches all the others in the house for style and color and... you may get away with it. At least it's a simple and effective fix.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> I just thought of another option.
> 
> Go ahead and cut your hole in the ceiling. If the LL or, whomever comes over, have a standard 8"x8" vent cover handy. Pull your 6" flex duct out of the hole and simply screw the 8x8 vent cover over the hole. I doubt anyone (including the LL) would really take that much notice of another vent in the wall or ceiling. Make sure it matches all the others in the house for style and color and... you may get away with it. At least it's a simple and effective fix.



Great ideas hackerman, I'm not worried about him going into the room itself, just when he's in the attic, seeing anything strange. I'll have a lock on that door and he has no reason to go into that room and I just simply won't let him. I like making that large vent into two separate vents, half for exhaust and half for letting the cool air in. I think that's the best idea yet, you're a dang genius hackerman! Hugs and high fives! I'll have to fab something up!


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 3, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> Thanks umbra and duck, I do have a dehumidifier. I only have a AC vent in the ceiling, cold air return is in a different room. If I hook to the AC vent then I'll be blocking the cold air needed to cool the room in the summer months.ill post some pics of the room.



Btw I just flowered 5la blanka under 1 advanced led 300,and a p 360 apollo.. just sold the apollo and getting another platnium led ..my buds look wonderful full...thick..frosted...love these leds beo...tech


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 4, 2015)

Sweet tech I can't wait to run mine and see what they can do!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 4, 2015)

I wish I could afford some LED's! I'd love to give it a try in a tent.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah those set me back 720 for two!


----------



## sopappy (Mar 4, 2015)

snipped to cut to the chase>>>  my issue is my landlord said:
			
		

> What the heck is he doing up there?
> Can you get up there?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah I can get up ther. I live in a building with five units. He's up there doing repairs water heaters furnaces etc. running coax cable for people. Spying on us, lol. I don't know!


----------



## sopappy (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh, haha, there's a floor and headroom, a utility room of sorts. Very risky place to exhaust, even with a filtre can. What about the plumbing? Is there a stack vent going up through the roof you could access? Is there an exhaust fan in the bathroom? Maybe over your stove? What about just a huge can filtre and blower on low constantly recirculating the air in that bedroom? 
Get some pieces of rigid foam and insulate on top of your tent where the lamp heat rises. When I had one of those streetlamps in my basement, it was in a cool tube and had a hood, hung maybe a foot below the ceiling. When I walked on the floor above in socks, I could still feel the warmer part of the floor noticeably. 
(I read this thread entirely but a few days ago, I apologize if I'm repeating tips)


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm just gonna run another vent off the AC vent duct a few feet away, and put a damper on it. I don't think he'd notice and extra vent in that room. If he does, oh well! He ain't going in that room, that's for sure! If worse came to worse I'd chop down and let him in.


----------



## sopappy (Mar 7, 2015)

My family is unaware. A brother visits, has the nose of a bloodhound, and starts in with "whatayadooin'? growin' pot in here? Jezus" 
I have a can and vent outside! I even put one of these on my furnace. http://tinyurl.com/kl4m25c
I drive through neighborhoods where I get a whiff of that distinctive grow smell but I can't localize it. I bet my friggin' loudmouth brother could though.
Hence my paranoia.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 7, 2015)

sopappy said:


> My family is unaware. A brother visits, has the nose of a bloodhound, and starts in with "whatayadooin'? growin' pot in here? Jezus"
> I have a can and vent outside! I even put one of these on my furnace. http://tinyurl.com/kl4m25c
> I drive through neighborhoods where I get a whiff of that distinctive grow smell but I can't localize it. I bet my friggin' loudmouth brother could though.
> Hence my paranoia.




I would have just put a charcoal filter in my furnace. That UV light is more for mold algae then smells.

You can get charcoal filters at Home Depot in all sizes made by 3 M that would help scrub the air in the house.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2015)

> I'm just gonna run another vent off the AC vent duct a few feet away, and put a damper on it. I don't think he'd notice



I would place cardboard box over existing vent. Cut 2 holes the size of your duct work. One goes to tent the other enters the room.


----------



## sopappy (Mar 7, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I would have just put a charcoal filter in my furnace. That UV light is more for mold algae then smells.
> 
> You can get charcoal filters at Home Depot in all sizes made by 3 M that would help scrub the air in the house.



How ironic, I saw all the allergen ones but never saw anything in charcoal. Which one has charcoal? http://tinyurl.com/n4jj2kv 
or am I sol in Canada again?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 7, 2015)

I never saw it on that site odd.... Yea it's made by 3 M View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425774619.116311.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Mar 8, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I never saw it on that site odd.... Yea it's made by 3 M View attachment 223194



:rant: Amazon.ca is like Netflix up here. We don't get half the stuff you Amuricans do. I searched through 7 pages of Filtrete on Amazon.ca  H2O2 is difficult to get as well. Ridiculous. Thanks for that great idea though, I have spare charcoal for my cans, maybe I can make trays of it to sit in the heating floor registers.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ummm I am Canadian so are you?
Thought you were a merican I have seen these filters local in Ontario


----------



## sopappy (Mar 9, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Ummm I am Canadian so are you?
> Thought you were a merican I have seen these filters local in Ontario



That filtre is on the US Amazon site but not Amazon.ca
Do you order from the US site? Don't you get dinged brokerage fees?
Crappy tire, Home hardware, all have every Filtrete filtre except that charcoal one. Very frustrating... write it down next time you see one 
It's perfect for pete's sake.


----------

